# How do I double expose?



## molested_cow (Jul 12, 2004)

I use Nikon F501 camera, which is a semi auto one. It winds the film automatically but of course after I finish the entire roll I have to manually wind it back. So how do I do double exposure?


----------



## pomme (Jul 13, 2004)

Did a bit of research for you:



			
				[url said:
			
		

> http://www.nikonclub.com.au/lightreading/qa/multiple.html[/url]]
> *I have heard that it is possible to take multiple exposures with the F-501 by using the rewind button and slide prior to taking a photograph, thereby preventing film transport. True or false? (Autumn 1990) *
> 
> True. It is possible to use the rewind button and slide on the F-501 (and also the F-301) to multiple expose, but there are a couple of guidelines you should follow to ensure success.
> ...



Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanx!!!

But that will raise another question. If I have to hold the button and slider, which I usually do with at least 2 fingers and a thumb, how the hell do I take a picture like that?

Furthermore I was thinking of doing double exposure in low light conditions, like in the night. With my hands holding the buttons, tripot becomes useless.

Maybe duct tape is really man's best friend...


----------



## pomme (Jul 14, 2004)

Sounds difficult.  :? I think the duct tape might be the way...


----------

